# ?Instant Pay - Paypal? or Netspend



## james lewis (Nov 21, 2016)

Can you use Paypal Debit or Netspend? I get an error saying the Institution has blocked...


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

Sorry neither of those cards work. I have found that the only thing that will work is a bonafide DEBIT Card issued by a Financial Institution (i.e Bank) Debit Cards like Western Union make money on Fees, they will make nothing handling a UBER IP Transaction so they figure "Why Bother?" As for PayPal, they don't charge FEEs but I'm sure its also a "Why Bother" No profit in it for them.
Only one I have not tried or heard about is American Express SERVE. Anyone heard anything?


----------

